# The Survival Benefits of Underground and Earthen Homes



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

Have you ever sat back and watched _Lord of the Rings_ and contemplated life as a hobbit? This is not to say you want to be short in stature but long in the feet. Instead, however, it might be worthwhile to embrace their style of living, that being in an underground earthen type of home.

Conventional housing, while popular, has failed us at many times and in many ways. Weather, for one thing, has been able to wreak havoc on above ground homes, damaging them heavily if not wiping them out completely. Whether it is high winds or falling trees, a home resting on a foundation above ground is susceptible to certain weather phenomenon that a house underground is not. This, while a good argument in itself, is only the beginning as there are many other reasons to consider an underground home.

View attachment 20609

_Photo: Emmons_

Efficiency is an important aspect of any home. This could mean having an ability to channel and use energy at an optimum level or having insulative properties that make the home itself operate more smoothly, giving you the most bang for your buck. When it comes to underground housing, insulation is one of the many benefits, and thermal mass works with it to regulate temperature. The ground around your home will act as an insulator due to earth heating and cooling slowly which in turn makes it easier for your home to remain at the temperature at which you wish to keep it. This will save energy from heating and cooling devices that would otherwise gobble up electricity.

View attachment 20611

_Photo: Inhabitant_

Underground homes are also extremely durable. Due to the earthen walls, the structure has a forcefield of sorts to protect it and give it an exterior shell. By planting foliage such as grass atop this earth, you prevent erosion and further help to keep your structure securely held together. Speaking of security, it is much easier to keep your home free of unwanted trespassers; without all of the windows and doors present in conventional housing, break-ins are much less of a worry due to the barrier that is earth.

View attachment 20610

_Photo: Snowtango_

The expense of building an underground home is also less in comparison to standard housing. Since you are using the ground itself as part of the structure, no foundation is necessary. Walls composed of earth create a savings as well due to the lack of building materials required to construct an underground home. In addition to savings on material is savings on the manual labor required to build a home under versus above ground.

View attachment 20612

_Photo: Trip Advisor_

Once your earthen home is complete, the benefits will continue. You will enjoy the peace and quiet of a largely soundproof home that requires only minimal maintenance. Even the danger of fire is greatly reduced in an earthen home. Plus, when the mercury drops in the winter, your pipes will be buried and therefore not exposed to the harsh temperatures that would ordinarily allow them to freeze.

View attachment 20613

_Photo: Veleau_

An underground or earthen home has many overall benefits but is especially advantageous to a prepper. Due to the ability it gives one to be less dependent on the power grid, especially through the addition of solar panels, this type of home will likely be much more livable after TEOTWAWKI. If this sounds like something you might be comfortable embracing, plans can be found here.

*Is an underground home something you would consider for yourself and your family? Why or why not? Let us know in the comments.*


----------

